
Google pays $11M to settle 227 age discrimination claims - pinewurst
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/07/google-pays-11-million-to-settle-227-age-discrimination-claims/
======
pinewurst
I know this has already been posted but didn’t notice the following in the
others:

“During one interview process, Fillekes says, a recruiter requested that she
submit an updated résumé that showed her graduation dates for college and
graduate degrees. When Fillekes asked why this was required, she says the
recruiter responded that it was "so the interviewers can see how old you
are."”

------
notyourwork
That averages $48,458.15 per claim. If you can hire 2 new college grads for
less than or equal to the cost of an older employee + $50k this looks like a
justifiable win from business point of view. You get 2x the amount of working
hours per week.

------
owenversteeg
Very interesting, the comment about the 8-bit byte! As a commenter on Ars
says, there were 36-bit systems that could work with a word as four 9-bit
bytes released as recently as 2011 (the 36-bit Dorado 800 series apparently.)

